# DW Review No.2 - Solution Finish Trim Restorer



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Firstly, thank you to Britemax Direct for supplying not only the sample of Solution Finish to review but also the full pack of goodies including MFs, a little Britemax branded bag, applicator and a bottle of Britemax Grime out to clean the trim down prior to application of the Solution Finish trim dressing.

For further info on any of these items, see http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/PBS....asp?PBMInit=1.

*The Product*

This sample comes in a small 1 oz (roughly 30ml) white bottle with contrasting black labelling and cap. Personally I think it could do with an update style wise as it looks a bit amateur in design. Smell wise, not much to say, a sniff revealed as expected with a chemical scent coming from the product.

I believe Britemax now own the rights to this product. I think they should look into re-branding/labelling it to make it more appealing to the average customer. The description of the product from the manufacturer is as follows:

"Solution Finish is an incredible new product that restores originally black surfaces to a deep, rich black without the usual horrid 'wet look' shine that also dries quickly with no greasy residue.The unique formula utilizes advanced polymer technology to provide a spectacular long-lasting, black protective finish.

Formulated for professional use, it's a silicone-free solution that uses all natural oils and is VOC compliant. Solution Finish Black Trim Restorer was developed by professionals for professionals. It is formulated using only the finest ingredients that you don't usually find in mass-produced, over the counter products.

Solution Finish is ideal for restoring, conditioning and protecting any originally black surfaces, such as; Bumpers, pads and trim Mirrors Mud flaps Seals Running boards Truck bed caps and covers Handles and wiper blades.

If it's made of black plastic or vinyl, Solution Finish will make it look better than new! It doesn't just restore black surfaces - it gives them a rich, dark finish. Treated surfaces feel clean, not greasy. That's great news for door handles and running boards.

Durability ultimately depends on many factors including the quality, grain & texture of the plastic trim being treated, expect 6-8 months on first application and 12 month plus on additional applications."

Easily the best description from a manufacturer I have read, they obviously highly rate this as a trim restorer with the amount of effort put in.

*The Method*

So let us have a look at the instructions first:

"How to apply: For best results thoroughly clean surface first with Grime Out. Apply Solution Finish to your clean, dry, cool surface in the shade. Wear gloves and eye protection. Shake bottle well and apply a small amount to applicator pad or microfiber sponge. Spread a thin coat over area in an even motion, covering area completely. Allow solution to penetrate for 1-2 minutes. No masking required, but be sure to remove any solution from painted surafces (if allowed to dry, may be removed with diluted Grime Out).

Use a clean microfiber cloth to buff off excess. Admire the results!"

Again, some nice clear and informative information on how to use this trim restorer, leaving me in no doubt about how I should be applying this. The test car here is my sisters CX-5, plenty of black plastic trim here to give this product a thorough test. It was looking a little worse for wear having not been washed properly in over a month.





So let's get started, car was given the usual snow foam with the intricate areas agitated with a detailing brush.



This was rinsed off, a two bucket wash was carried out on the full car and a 1:5 mix of non-acidic wheel cleaner was sprayed and agitated on the wheels before being rinsed. This gave us a nice, clean car to work on.



To be as thorough as possible with this test, I decided to clean the plastic trim down with the Grime Out provided from Britemax-direct. I decided neat would be slightly OTT so a 500ml spray bottle with a 50/50 dilution was prepared, well shaken and applied to all the plastic trim.



This was allowed to sit for 1 minute before being agitated with a detailing brush.





It was further allowed to dwell for 1 minute before being pressure washed off. The trim was then dried off with some old drying towels, leaving us some well-prepared trim ready to be dressed. The grime out worked excellent here, the trim when drying hardly had any dirt left on it and I loved how well it foamed up when agitated (I took a mental note to do a stand-alone test on the Grime out on a series of different applications due to how impressed I was by it).

Everything required for this application was provided by Britemax-direct which was a very nice touch. I had my MF applicators and black nitrile gloves, terrific job on this guys! So following the instructions, the dressing was applied.



A simple turn of the bottle on the applicator was enough to prime it for half of these large lower trim pieces on the CX-5. It really did spread very far and to do the whole car I wouldn't be surprised if I managed to use as little as 5ml of product.



It was left to soak into the plastics for 2 minutes as instructed and then wiped with the provided MF cloth.



The finish left was absolutely fantastic, it darkened the trim, it added a satin finish and left the trim dry to the touch.







*Price*

Prices as per the Britemax-direct website for this trim restorer is £40 for 12 oz (354ml). Now on first impressions this looks like an expensive product but when you look at the amount used and the stated durability, this seems like an absolute bargain if one coat gives 6-8 months and a second coat on top offering 12+ months.

*Would I use it again?*

100% yes, may have a high initial cost but that is irrelevant when a product is this good. Having tried a few trim dressings/gels since starting this hobby, this is by far the most impressive.

*Conclusion*

A truly outstanding trim dressing. A breeze to apply although be wary of staining, it spreads so well meaning it requires very little product, it is super durable and the finish is the best I have seen, drying completely to the touch but leaving it very dark with a nice satin shine. This really should be in everyone detailing arsenal it is that good.

Just to show off the final look, the whole car was given a wipe down with some spray sealant from another company which completed the detail. The paint AND THE TRIM looked fantastic and both complimented each other when finished.






_DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

